# LED Light Bulbs and Preppers



## hogleg (Oct 8, 2011)

LED Light Bulbs are here and they will make a difference for all of us.

I was in Home Depot today and the shelves are full. They are still expensive, but already HD had sales and markdowns. GE has been running TV advertising about LED bulbs as well.

Everyone who has purchased a flashlight in the last few years has seen LED lights. LED stands for Light Emitting Diode, which is a fancy term for a different type of energy to light transfer device.

A traditional light bulb wastes up to75% of its energy creating heat and not light. That is why when you touch one its hot. So that 100 watt bulb is really more like a 75 watt furnace.

LED light bulbs don’t get hot. They use almost all of their energy creating light rather than wasted heat. This is why LED flashlights last so much longer, with the same batteries, than traditional bulbs. 

So what does the arrival of LED light bulbs mean to us Preppers?

Well, to begin with, they last up to 20 years, so in a post-TEOTWAWKI life, we don’t have to worry so much about burning out bulbs.

Secondly, they take a lot less electric energy to deliver the same light, so they will not tap solar or wind powered systems as much.

Finally, if every bulb in the USA was an LED, we would need to import significantly less oil, and so the chances of TEOTWAWKI are not as likely.

Their price still prevents me from switching out all the bulds in the house, but with the sales I saw, its getting close. We all should keep an eye on this technology.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm personally a big fan of LEDs & I will be switching to them for lighting when the price drops (CFLs are 2/$1 a Dollar Tree)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









order of petroleum products used highest to lowest to generate electricity in USA:

Recycled waste oil, 
petroleum coke (converted to liquid petroleum), 
distillate fuel oil (all diesel and No. 1, No. 2, and No. 4 fuel oils), and residual fuel oil (no. 5 and no. 6 fuel oils and bunker C fuel oil), 
kerosene,
jet fuel

Coal-fired electric generation declined 11.6 percent between 2007 & 2008 With this decline, coal's share of electricity generation reached its lowest level since 1978: 44.5 percent of electricity generation in 2008, down from 48.2 percent in 2007.

Several factors have worked to erode the advantage that coal-fired generation has historically derived from its lower fuel costs. These factors include lower natural gas prices, surplus capacity at efficient natural gas plants, and the *cost of compliance with current environmental regulations*.

Petroleum's contribution to U.S. net electricity generation peaked in 1979 at 17 percent, but has fallen steadily since to almost insignificant levels when the US stopped importing petroleum for this purpose. Petroleum's share of power output fell below one percent in 2008, reflecting a 15.8- percent decrease in petroleum-fired power generation between 2007 and 2008. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the only problem I have with LEDs are that thy are ye _*another*_ product that is NOT manufactured domestically,just like the damn CFLs I already buy


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I HATE the new bulbs!!!! I'll go kicking and screaming into using them. Fortunatly for me I have a huge stock of incadecent bulbs, After several going out of business/ bankruptcy sales in the area where stores have closed I have somewhere around 4,000 bulbs in 60, 75, and 100 watts. I figure they will last us the rest of our lives and then some.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I straddle the fence, I see good uses for both. I like the LEDs for the very reasons that hogleg said, BUT.... I NEED the old fashioned "heaters" for the chicken brooder. Those little chicks need 90 - 95 degrees for a week or two, and the LED won't do that for me. Plus, and I know this is stupid, I like them in the winter for the extra heat :sssh: .... now isn't that dumb? I use candles in the winter for the same reason. I know, I know, you don't have to say it, I already know.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Possumfam said:


> I guess I straddle the fence, I see good uses for both. I like the LEDs for the very reasons that hogleg said, BUT.... I NEED the old fashioned "heaters" for the chicken brooder. Those little chicks need 90 - 95 degrees for a week or two, and the LED won't do that for me. Plus, and I know this is stupid, I like them in the winter for the extra heat :sssh: .... now isn't that dumb? I use candles in the winter for the same reason. I know, I know, you don't have to say it, I already know.


THAT is the point I brought up (egg brooders) about the need for incandescent bulbs in an offline 'discussion' (arguement  ) and the one response I received was "why, when they're refrigerated in the store?"... ... ... :gaah: :surrender:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Seriously? The first two posts sound like propaganda to me! LED lights give inferior light. They don't have the candle power of incandescent bulbs. Texas is currently fighting the Feds to keep incandescent bulbs. 

We wouldn't need to import oil if the Obama administration would get out of the way of the oil industry. They give Brazil "foreign aid" to drill in the Gulf while prohibiting American companies from doing the same. Give me a break.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kejmack said:


> Seriously? The first two posts sound like propaganda to me! LED lights give inferior light. They don't have the candle power of incandescent bulbs. Texas is currently fighting the Feds to keep incandescent bulbs.
> 
> We wouldn't need to import oil if the Obama administration would get out of the way of the oil industry. They give Brazil "foreign aid" to drill in the Gulf while prohibiting American companies from doing the same. Give me a break.


http://www.efi.org/factoids/lumens.html

I'll take 80 lumens per watt, Alex 

another 'flaw' of LED bulbs is they are a more directional light source in general

I also agree that it should be an INDIVIDUAL's choice on what type of bulb to use.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I love my LED flashlights, but not so much the light bulbs for the house. I have replaced every light bulb in my house with LED to save money, but prefer the light from the incandescent bulb.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> THAT is the point I brought up (egg brooders) about the need for incandescent bulbs in an offline 'discussion' (arguement  ) and the one response I received was "why, when they're refrigerated in the store?"... ... ... :gaah: :surrender:


PLease don't tell us it is someone we might know here!!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I love my LED flashlights, but not so much the light bulbs for the house. I have replaced every light bulb in my house with LED to save money, but prefer the light from the incandescent bulb.


did you go LED or CFL? because I hven't found a surce of cheap enough LED bulbs that are also powerful enough to light the room that would offset their cost over the course of their life


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't mind the LEDs in a flashlight, but I hate them for ambient lighting in my home. I haven't found one yet that really gives warm light, it's dull, cold and blue. I used to be able to sit on the couch and read with the overhead lights, but now I need a lamp right next to me because the curly bulbs don't seem to throw light very far (I guess it's that directionality). I know that they are supposed to last longer, but I swear that I'm replacing them MUCH more frequently than traditional bulbs. I can see their benefit for task lighting, but for general purpose use in the house, I'm diggin in to my stockpile of "regular" bulbs.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Walmart sells little LED bulbs for $5 to $7(depending on the size) all the way up to about $22 for the big ones. They come in two colors.. white/blue spectrum and a warm yellow/red spectrum.. Not super bright for the little ones but the big LED are quite bright. 
I have an LED in the upstairs hall that is on all night. But it is a fancy party one that I got for $1.50 on clearance.. it rotates thru several colors changing about every 30 or so seconds.. the family loves it as it is bright enuf to keep you from falling down the stairs but not so bright that if you have the doors open it keeps you awake.(one cat has learned to grip and twist the door knobs and comes in your room in the middle of the night.. first time she did it I almost wet the bed.. door knob squeaked and the door slowly swung open.. then she bounded up on the bed.. sheesh!)
Hubs and I have discussed getting three of the little $7 ones to put in the overhead light that is used the most and see how they do when you stack them. one alone may not be bright enuf but maybe three would do okay.. if I like them I'll let ya know.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Isn't there a good chance that after teotwawki there will not be any electricity readily available? How is a 20 year bulb goin to do me any good *when the lights are out*? That post does sound a bit like somebody spouting propaganda.

Are LED bulbs cool? Yes they are. Will I buy them to save me from not having working lightbulbs after teotwawki? No I will not, this makes no dad-blamed dangnabbit sense. I will however buy them as they become cheaper. I do have a few hundred or so 100 watt bulbs in the barn for that I use for the Chickies when they are little (already mentioned).

As stated by others, the first post sounds a little too much like somebody spewing propaganda to me.:scratch Hogleg please feel free to tell us how lightbulbs will be of use when there is no electricity, or if this was just an exageration. I do not mind being wrong, it means I get a chance to learn!

Oh, and in case you did not get it... *FLAME ON*!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Seriously? The first two posts sound like propaganda to me! LED lights give inferior light. They don't have the candle power of incandescent bulbs. Texas is currently fighting the Feds to keep incandescent bulbs.
> 
> We wouldn't need to import oil if the Obama administration would get out of the way of the oil industry. They give Brazil "foreign aid" to drill in the Gulf while prohibiting American companies from doing the same. Give me a break.


Word about the deregulation and blocking of domestic oil production :congrat:.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a mix of 12-volt DC lighting and 120-volt AC lighting through my house. I love the 12-volt lighting as it is bright enough for the house late at night without burning your eyes. I have tried those CFL bulbs (Compact Florescent Lighting) and I find that I cannot use them - the Hz rating (60Hz) seems to trigger really bad headaches - in fact, I can "see" the flicker of the CFLs (and normal florescent tubes).

For me, it is currently either natural light (non electric in the form of flame or sun), basic incadescent or LED


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

I like LED bulbs but I don't think the implementation of them is 100% there yet. 

The smaller LED flash lights work great for flood lighting objects up close but not great at a distance. The bulbs are still a little too directional and expensive but they are getting better. 

I'm taking a watch and wait position. They will get cheaper and people will fine tune the best uses for them eventually.


----------



## Qamar (Oct 24, 2011)

LED light bulbs are available with a wide range of color temperatures, but the warm white LED light bulbs that produce a light similar to a traditional incandescent light used in general home lighting are more expensive because more or brighter LEDs are required in the bulb. Since cool white is the natural color of LED light, it is brighter, whereas chips that emit a warm white light require a phosphorous "filter" to "warm" the color temperature, thus reducing the chip's brightness.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have CFLs throughout the house - it did reduce my E-bill noticibly. They last a bit longer than incandescents.
The LED bulbs will reduce the E-bill much more. They should last much longer.
They won't use as much battery/genny power when TSHTF - which is what we are all about, yes?
Conserve the lantern fuel, and if we have solar, then 12VDC LED lighting is the way to go.
It definitely fits into the Prepper lifestyle. I'm just waiting for the costs to come down and the color balance to get improved - exactly as happened with the CFLs.


----------



## hogleg (Oct 8, 2011)

1969cj-5 said:


> Isn't there a good chance that after teotwawki there will not be any electricity readily available? How is a 20 year bulb goin to do me any good *when the lights are out*? That post does sound a bit like somebody spouting propaganda.
> 
> Are LED bulbs cool? Yes they are. Will I buy them to save me from not having working lightbulbs after teotwawki? No I will not, this makes no dad-blamed dangnabbit sense. I will however buy them as they become cheaper. I do have a few hundred or so 100 watt bulbs in the barn for that I use for the Chickies when they are little (already mentioned).
> 
> ...


I think a lot of preppers have solar panels, generators, wind turbines or water turbines. On a solar system, the difference between an 8 watt draw and a 100 watt draw is significant. Multiple that times a few critical lights around a post SHTF home and it makes a difference.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Did I hear somewhere that CFL bulbs are unhealthy? I could be mistaken but there were 3 type LED------ ? -------- CFL and the LED is the safest?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> Did I hear somewhere that CFL bulbs are unhealthy? I could be mistaken but there were 3 type LED------ ? -------- CFL and the LED is the safest?


All the letters confuse me at times but CFL is Compact Fluorescent light and LED is Light Emitting Diodes.
Many people worry about the CFL as they have minute amounts of mercury in them. There a several types of LED as in some that look like tiny plastic "bulbs: and flat ones that don't look like much of anything but put out more light than he bulb shaped ones.
There have been a series of articles on Backwoods home all about the pros and cons of LED lights and better descriptions than what I have. But when I went to Menards they had samples lite so that you could see what they looked like on. I must say that the bulb that have a cluster of the "bulb" shaped LEDs in them were not as bright as the bulb that had the small pyramid of "flat" LEDs.
The links under the bulb types just goes to the ones that walmart sells and you can see in the picture the differences between the types of "light" it self. I've got one of the first bulb looking ones and it is okay.. but it is a matter of you get what you pay for.. I only paid $5 when it came out I like the flat LED better and those are what we want to put in our ceiling fan.
I would like a bigger one for my reading lamp as it is on all the time, and since LED lights do not pump out the heat(which I like the old fashioned bulbs for anyhoo.. can't keep the chicks warm with an LED) I could always put a small mirror on the top of the lamp shade to redirect the light down.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you so much Emerald! :flower:I will look on Backwoods also.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

hogleg said:


> I think a lot of preppers have solar panels, generators, wind turbines or water turbines. On a solar system, the difference between an 8 watt draw and a 100 watt draw is significant. Multiple that times a few critical lights around a post SHTF home and it makes a difference.


Yep, you are exactly right. I have some of the LED strips in my cabin. All my lighting is solar powered in the retreat cabin. I can run all the lites I need with a 100 watt inverter off one battery in my battery bank. I actually could use a solar battery maintainer to charge the whole house light battery. The draw is nothing.

Now are they as nice as good old energy wasting incandescent bulbs? Nope, sure aren't. But they are WAY ahead of oil lamps and candles. You get in a TEOTWAWKI they will be the bomb. Any electric you can produce can be efficiently used to power LEDs, without the heat and fumes of oil lamps and candles. When you have no ac and it's 100* in the shade, you don't want something making more heat.

We are spoiled to our comfy lifestyles, including myself. Better to practice now to start getting used to them than to wait till it's too late. JMO

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My retreat cabin has some 12 volt CFL bulbs (the spiral bulbs) and a lot of LED lighting, but nothing is 120 volt (yet). I do have an inverter to power small kitchen appliances (a blender and mixer are just too handy!).

The main living house in town uses CFL (spiral) bulbs when running on 120 volts - no incandescents. All back-up lighting in the main house is 12 volt LED and is installed. I can add some 12 volt CFL bulbs if needed but don't have any wired in.

I have been told CFL bulbs do NOT like to run on square-wave inverters, but I have never tried it yet. I figure that if I am running off of a 12 volt battery, it will power 12 volt lights directly. I will not use an inverter for lighting purposes.

LED bulbs use very, VERY little power.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay-just bought a three pack of the little "flame" looking bulbs for $9.99 that are LED.. they are meant to go in the bigger chandeliers(like the ones with more than three lights..) and while I have them in my ceiling fan they are okay.. a bit dimmer than the big CFL that we had in there but now that they have been lit for a couple hours we are getting used to them.. They are providing enuf light to read by for sure and are not that bad on the color scale.. not that bright blue white but not that warm yellow either.. Hubs said that we may go and buy three more sets for this price for the other ceiling fans in the house.. they may not be lit very often but why not downsize when we can afford it.
The normal price is usually $14.99 and we got them at Menards(in case anyone else decides to try them)


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*LED's*

Agreed, minimal power usage would be handy if relying on solar, wind, or other...and a string of those little Christmas lights make good security lighting too.... :2thumb:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Right on Jimmy24.........WTSHTF if you have one of those Harbor Freight solar pannels for $150.00 you would have all the light around the house that you need, four months ago I bought 3 sets of 3 solar pannels each, 15W per pannel, and have being using two of them ever sinse I buoght them for my four security cameras with lights, the monitor with the recorder, my lap top and tow 12V light bulbs............I keep one set of 3 in reserve.........remember that what will happen WTSHTF will not last for a year or two but for generations, if you live in the city you are bound to have electricity most of the time but if you live out in the country, like I do, we are bound to loose power all the time.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

LED flashlights last so long that you have to be careful that the batteries don't corrode inside the flashlight to where you can't get them out anymore. Them 30.00 lights have to be taken care of.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

VUnder said:


> LED flashlights last so long that you have to be careful that the batteries don't corrode inside the flashlight to where you can't get them out anymore. Them 30.00 lights have to be taken care of.


...and LEDs are much more hardy in mobile use. No filaments to break in rough service or when dropped.

Hundreds of hours from alkaline, lithium, Li-Ion or other rechargeable batteries. CR123 batteries can store for 10yrs.

Panel, lantern, handheld and keychain size. Also many conversion bulbs out there for existing lights. Extremely bright, twilight dim or dimmable.

The CFLs aren't great in cold/freezing weather. And they can be noisy as heck for amateur radio reception.

Durable, bright, efficient is a win, win, win.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Except leds in automotive applications are not all they are hyped up to be the transistor systems that operate them fail and the connections seem more prone to corrosion. on the up side they are more visible and use less power to illuminate. the home use leds are still in their infancy so the colors and costs should improve over time. Cfls need to have time to "break in" to produce their full light capacity, they are light years better than the old tubular flourescents at least. as far as "nice " light goes it is hard to beat a full spectrum incandescent.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I think that if everyone experienced off-grid living as we do, they would use LEDs and embrace them more. We've gone from incandescent to CFLs to LEDs and what a difference it makes. Granted most of us have grown up and have been use to the warmth of incandescent bulbs, but as it has been written numerous times we can avert building new power plants simply by just changing our Xmas lights to LEDs.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I sure do appreciate this thread. After reading these posts, I checked out LED bulbs at the store, and talked to some of the hardware guys to learn about them. Even with the recent price drops, they're still quite a purchase. I'm hoping to write a couple companies and see if I can't fanagle some coupons to help out.

I would never have known about these if it hadn't been for y'all. Thanks guys!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

goshengirl said:


> I sure do appreciate this thread. After reading these posts, I checked out LED bulbs at the store, and talked to some of the hardware guys to learn about them. Even with the recent price drops, they're still quite a purchase. I'm hoping to write a couple companies and see if I can't fanagle some coupons to help out.
> 
> I would never have known about these if it hadn't been for y'all. Thanks guys!


if you manage to get some rebates/coupons, don't forget to share! :2thumb:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought some Philips incandescent bulbs 3 weeks ago for some yard sale lamps in a place I own. Both bulbs are already burned out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Be wary of Chinese LED bulbs from ebay - The light is too blue, too dim, and they burn out after a couple montths.

I am trying to find good quality LED bulbs, but man they ARE expensive! $20 a bulb!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought our LED's a couple of years ago at Sam's club, 3 for $15 and yes as most LED's they are a blueish white light. These are still going strong, had one failure which was replaced. The 1.75watt LED's replaced 7.5watt CFL's that replaced 75watt incandescent bulbs. Almost all bulbs in house are LED's, although some need to be incandescent for their dimming ability.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the longevity of LED bulbs is affected by short term use? I know the CFL bulbs do not last as long as they should if you keep turning them on and off for short periods. Our CFL's burn out sooner than regular bulbs in our hallway lights and basement. I think LED's might be the way to go for those lights if they are not affected like the CFL's.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sillymoo said:


> Can anyone tell me if the longevity of LED bulbs is affected by short term use?


Nope. LED's are not affected "one iota".

You can switch them on and off 1000 times a second or more, they are solid state and not affected.

In fact, many operate at 60Hz, switching on and off 60 times a second for their entire lives!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been checking the prices and availability of LED bulbs at various stores. Prices ranging from $12 apiece to $40 apiece - no matter what size, type or brand, the reviews are mixed - about 50/50 love & hate.
Some say certain types are 'pinkish', some are harsh white. Some are 'soft white' like bulbs, others are very directional flood style.
Gotta be careful of which type you get, same as I found with CFLs - some are too white, some too yellow - so I mix them for a better balance overall.
Some reviews indicate failures of LED lights very quickly, despite product claims of "30,000 hours life".

Still checking.......


----------



## Elton (Nov 10, 2011)

LED use is now skyrocketing in popularity in applications for the home. LED is now seen as an alternative to florescent lighting. LED products for use in the home include high output light bulbs, 12 volt DC light bulbs, lighting strips, under cabinet lights, light bars, reading lamps, office lamps, floodlights, security lights, lanterns, emergency lights, head lamps, book lights, solar powered lights, outdoor lights, motion detecting lights as well as many other light products for home use.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Nope. LED's are not affected "one iota".
> 
> You can switch them on and off 1000 times a second or more, they are solid state and not affected.
> 
> In fact, many operate at 60Hz, switching on and off 60 times a second for their entire lives!


Thanks for the info! Looks like I will be adding LED's to my shopping list.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Really, the only LED's in our house are on a separate 12 volt DC system. I use CFL bulbs on 120 volts AC because they are only $1 each when on sale.

The LED's are not enough to light up the house, but are enough to keep from stumbling in the dark, and also one can read if sitting under one. I'll try some 120 volt AC LED bulbs again when the price comes down.


----------



## Elton (Nov 10, 2011)

sillymoo said:


> Can anyone tell me if the longevity of LED light bulbs is affected by short term use? I know the CFL bulbs do not last as long as they should if you keep turning them on and off for short periods. Our CFL's burn out sooner than regular bulbs in our hallway lights and basement. I think LED's might be the way to go for those lights if they are not affected like the CFL's.


LED lights also have more practical applications, like the interior lighting for public transportation vehicles.


----------



## Elton (Nov 10, 2011)

sillymoo said:


> Can anyone tell me if the longevity of LED light bulbs is affected by short term use? I know the CFL bulbs do not last as long as they should if you keep turning them on and off for short periods. Our CFL's burn out sooner than regular bulbs in our hallway lights and basement. I think LED's might be the way to go for those lights if they are not affected like the CFL's.


ED striplights are an example of how light fixtures transform the areas in which they are installed.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

I like your thinking bunkerbob,

Earlier tonight we shut off all our lights and sat around as a family with a single candle burning. It was almost like the power was out and we had to.

We talked and laughed for a few hours. It was a great night. I see a new tradition for Sunday nights forming ; - )

Getting back to basics and simplifying always brings about some additional peace and perspective in my life.

Oh, yeah... I do like the LED's too! Anything that will last that long and consume so little energy is worth a shot!

All the Best,

Bill


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> I HATE the new bulbs!!!! I'll go kicking and screaming into using them. Fortunatly for me I have a huge stock of incadecent bulbs, After several going out of business/ bankruptcy sales in the area where stores have closed I have somewhere around 4,000 bulbs in 60, 75, and 100 watts. I figure they will last us the rest of our lives and then some.


I'm with you...what about the poor folks who huddle around that 100 Watt to keep warm! I am not joking!


----------



## Libertarian (Aug 14, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Plus, and I know this is stupid, I like them in the winter for the extra heat :sssh: ....


If you're using the heat the bulbs generate during the winter, then you are getting 100% efficiency from them since you're using both the light _and _heat.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am an electrician. AC powered LED's are not ready for market. Look at streetlights, the ones outside my current residence are streaking and are barely 2 years old. One of our suppliers(and up the chain to multiple distributors/branders) are experiencing a 43% failure rate. These are Ac powered LED's. We will only install them without warranty labor and can only buy them(if we had customers)at one schiester house that does crack pot energy upgrades as well. LED strips like under cabinet with fail alarming regularity. 

I would only suggest 12V DC systems until the market vets them. One of the truest sayings in this green market is: Cheap, Fast, or Reliable; pick two


----------

